# Anesthesia Modifiers - I'm wondering if anyone would



## fuga (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone would know how to report modifiers for an Anesthesiologist who is supervising two residents during concurrent procedures?
  I know if supervising one (1:1) it would be 00452 AA,GC under the supervising physicians name.   Would it be the same for a 1:2 ratio just reported under different patients?


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 31, 2008)

First, let me preface this with we do not have residents so I do not bill the GC modifier.  
It would appear the QK GC modifiers would be more appropriate as the MDA cannot be personally performing  (AA modifier) 2 concurrent cases so that would make it medical direction.

Julie, CPC


----------



## tauros0427 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to agree, we do use the QK modifier as well


----------

